# Corsair h80i - laut und (zu) warm?



## BigAl (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

habe mein System am Wochenende upgegradet und mir zum ersten Mal eine WaKü eingebaut, wie im Titel schon steht eine Corsair h80i. Ich nutze die originalen Lüfter und auch das zugehörige Programm Corsair Link 2 um diese zu steuern.

Das einzige Profil welches einigermaßen erträglich ist, ist "quiet", da drehen die Lüfter auf ~1050 RPM. Die Pumpe läuft mit dem Teiler 2 auf 2200 RPM. Das Ganze erzielt eine Idle-Temperatur von ca. 40-46°, was mich eigentlich vorweg schon einmal wundert, denn ich hätte mir eher einen Wert von unter 40° erhofft.

Wenn ich nun andere Profile (balanced, default, performance) verwende wird die Idle-Temperatur nicht wirklich geringer, nur der Lärmpegel wird unerträglich, obwohl der PC unterm Tisch steht.

Unter Last habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme, z.B. beim Rendern mit Adobe Premiere komme ich auf ca. 59-60° und ich habe Test halber auch Prime95 für 10 Min angeworfen (ein Langzeittest wird auch noch folgen), da werden es dann ca. 10° mehr aber hält sich da auch konstant.

Ich bin sicher alles andere als ein Hardware-Guru, und Thema WaKü ist Neuland für mich.

Mein System:

Asus Sabertooth X79
32GB Ram Kingston Hyper X Genesis 1600MHz
Intel i7-3930K (im Turbo-Modus, variiert von ca. 1,5 bis 4,2 GHz, je nach Beanspruchung)
Nvidia GTX 680 Phantom 4GB
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB
Corsair h80i
Windows 7 Ultimate 64

Ich nutze den PC in erster Linie um zu arbeiten (Adobe-Palette für Videoschnitt und Compositing), gerne wird abends dann auch mal eine runde damit gezockt.

Mein Gehäuse ist für die mittlerweile verbauten Komponenten vielleicht einen Tacken zu klein, auf jeden Fall wird es bald ein größeres. Ein zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter ist an der Front verbaut, 120mm, reinsaugend, die WaKü bläst nach hinten raus. GraKa läuft Idle ~35°.

Hier noch ein paar Daten die ich aktuell aus Corsair Link 2 ablese (idle):

Intel CPU Temp: 39-42°
Intel CPU Load: 31-50%
Drive Temp 1: 27°
Drive Temp 2: 26°
Drive Temp 3: 35°
Drive Temp 4: 31°
GeForce Temp: 36°
h80i Temp: 30°

GeForce Fan: 1000 RPM
h80i Fan 1: 1050 RPM
h80i Fan 2: 1030 RPM
h80i Pump: 2170 RPM

Ach ja eins noch, wenn ich die Lüfter auf "default" stelle, drehen diese im Idle zwischen 1650 und 1750 RPM. Temperaturen verändern sich nicht viel. Die h80i-Temp wird nicht ganz 1° kühler. CPU ca. 1° kühler.

Also letzten Endes stellen sich folgende Fragen für mich:

Ist die Idle-Temp okay oder sollte das nicht eigentlich etwas weniger sein?
Habe ich Vorteile durch Lüfterwechsel, z.B. Noctua NF-F12PWM oder be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2?
Macht es Sinn die Lüftersteuerung Corsair zu überlassen oder sollte ich dies vom Mainboard/Bios übernehmen lassen?
Kann etwas defekt sein? Pumpe? Falls ja wie teste ich das?
Mache ich etwas falsch?
...
Vielleicht jammere ich ja auch nur auf hohem Niveau, keine Ahnung, würde mich über Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Tipps freuen 

LG Alex


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Combi (12. Februar 2013)

und bitte die dinger nicht wasserkühlung nennen.
damit beschämst du alle user die eine wasserkühlung haben.
das was du hast ist eine "flüssigkeitskühlung"...keine wakü.

#die dinger müssen ne high end cpu mit nem 120er radiator kühlen.
das schaffen die nur,weil die lüfter irrsinnig drehen.
da der radi sehr engstehende lamellen hat um die kühlleistung zu bringen.

bei einer wasserkühlung,hast du einzelne komponenten die aufeinander und auf die zu kühlnden komponenten abgestimmt sind.
da hast du dann lüfter,die häufig auf 5 oder 7 volt gedrosselt sind.also unhörbar.
ich habe alle lüfter auf 5 volt laufen.man hört nur ein leises rauschen.

zu allen weiteren fragen,siehe turbos thread hier drüber...


----------

